# universal subscription agency--SCAM!



## jokers_kick (Feb 11, 2006)

I was unfortunately scammed tonight. Two college aged guys come to my door all pleasant like, selling magazines. They ask a lot of unrelated questions, trying to get all personal. Anywho, they canoodle you into buying overpriced magazines. My mom paid 63 dollars in total for three years of blender magazine. Their deal was that they were on teams going all accross the country trying to beat the girls team, and this was their first time being in first place to win a trip to cancun yadda yadda. Anywho, I didn't trust it AT ALL. So I went online right afterward and was met with the same story. There were 36 reports in total, and each one says the same story blah blah. I find out that most people that try to cancel by stopping the check are met with a billing agency calling months afterward telling you that you owe the price of the magazines plus 30 dollars for the cancellation fee. 

the funny thing was, that the stories on the site were so similar to mine, even down to the fact that one of the guys kept on giving me and my mom high fives.

Apparently they go all over the US, and people from all over are scammed, so I'm warning you. Apparently they only go to apartments, trailer parks, and dorms.

Here is the website, just take some time out and read this ridiculous stuff:
http://www.ripoffreport.com/results....searchtype  =0


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 11, 2006)

crazy! thats kinda why we never answer the door to people we dont know. they always wanna sell you something. sorry u got scamed!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_crazy! thats kinda why we never answer the door to people we dont know. they always wanna sell you something. sorry u got scamed!_

 
Yeah, likewise. Though one time, this charity guy came to our side door and when I tried to explain I couldn't afford to sponsor a child (never mind that he was actually trespassing) because I was unemployed, he said in this really rude manner "But you get money from the government, don't you?" and I tried to explain I have medical bills. I felt really bad all night, nearly reported him to the charity in question too.

But yes, don't ever answer the door unless it's someone you're expecting. I can tell when someone is trying to sell us crap - they always do this friendly, kind of joke-knock, I assume to sound like it might be someone you know.

Really sorry to hear you got ripped off though, that sucks. Can you report them, I mean if it's happened to so many people then chances of finding them and having them pay the consequences are higher than usual, eh?


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 11, 2006)

That's really crappy. I hate scam artists. The lowest dregs of humanity.


----------



## litlaur (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Yeah, likewise. Though one time, this charity guy came to our side door and when I tried to explain I couldn't afford to sponsor a child (never mind that he was actually trespassing) because I was unemployed, he said in this really rude manner "But you get money from the government, don't you?" and I tried to explain I have medical bills. I felt really bad all night, nearly reported him to the charity in question too._

 
A similar thing happened to me, except I didn't feel bad at all. A homeless guy asked me if I could spare $3. I had less than a dollar, but I gave him what I had. Then he had the audacity to say "But I know you can get more." What the hell?!


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_I was unfortunately scammed tonight. Two college aged guys come to my door all pleasant like, selling magazines. They ask a lot of unrelated questions, trying to get all personal. Anywho, they canoodle you into buying overpriced magazines. My mom paid 63 dollars in total for three years of blender magazine. Their deal was that they were on teams going all accross the country trying to beat the girls team, and this was their first time being in first place to win a trip to cancun yadda yadda. Anywho, I didn't trust it AT ALL. So I went online right afterward and was met with the same story. There were 36 reports in total, and each one says the same story blah blah. I find out that most people that try to cancel by stopping the check are met with a billing agency calling months afterward telling you that you owe the price of the magazines plus 30 dollars for the cancellation fee. 

the funny thing was, that the stories on the site were so similar to mine, even down to the fact that one of the guys kept on giving me and my mom high fives.

Apparently they go all over the US, and people from all over are scammed, so I'm warning you. Apparently they only go to apartments, trailer parks, and dorms.

Here is the website, just take some time out and read this ridiculous stuff:
http://www.ripoffreport.com/results....searchtype  =0_

 
you have no idea how often i've been approached by the people in the same exact program. it happens to me at least twice a year. once i was at the store and the guy followed me to my car and cornered me. their tactics are really inappropriate and i would've maced his ass if i could.


----------

